# Maybe a little too biased towards one brand...



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

I may need to diversify a bit


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, you can get everything you need normally at your nearest Halfords with out waiting on the postman. Although I will say until you’ve tried some others you don’t know what your missing out on.lol


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

I started out with the Carplan stuff, demon wheels etc and other items Wilko stocked and i have flirted with some other brands out there but yeah I'm a sucked for a Halfords voucher code and they always have offers on Autoglym.

I am still looking for a really really good wheel cleaner though, one that will dissolve everything with minimal agitation


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Highly recommend you search Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel on this forum. Little to no agitation required albeit smells pretty horrible. 

I have a feeling this will be the first of a Bilt Hamber shelf full of products...! Yet to find a bad one.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

I have now added the auto wheel, absolutely fantastic, i especially like that it still works effectively diluted 1:1

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I thought my shelf hanging was bad 😂 
Sorry couldn’t resist


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I thought my shelf hanging was bad 😂
> Sorry couldn't resist


Haha, it's a temporary solution (2 years now) until the big garage reorganization this Easter


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish I could stick to one brand! Unfortunately I seem incapable and as a result I have most things in at least 3 brands :lol:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I thought my shelf hanging was bad 😂
> Sorry couldn't resist


That slope's for drainage purposes Steve


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You’ve a good looking selection there :thumb: and AG stuff works well - I’ve been using it for years. 

Their Aqua wax is a very nice drying aid, their shampoo conditioner is a bit of a weird one in that it doesn’t foam much (but if you add a little of their pure shampoo, works a treat). 

I’ve also used the Aqua wax as a 50 / 50 mix with BSD and that’s nice :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I thought my shelf hanging was bad 😂
> Sorry couldn't resist


.... or inherited wonky wall and shelf is level 
See, some think negative and others think positive :lol:


----------

